# Brass shower drain extender



## dtnflyrfan (Apr 15, 2005)

How do I go about extending a 2" Brass shower drain in a custom pan shower floor? The tile layer had tiled half the floor before he realized that the plumber had extended the drain to it's full length. Consequently, the tile guy changed his slope just before he got to the drain causing an uneven floor condition. He can tile over the original tile using a special epoxy but we need to extend the drain by 1-1 1/2 inches. Any ideas would be gratly appreciated.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

LoL..............

Thats a true mess, however what type of drain is it? Zurn and Smith both make an "Extended" drain top for them.
May be a week or so away, but they can be ordered up to I think around 6 or 8".

I have to ask, how in the hell did he miss the drain height that much?

BJD


----------

